# I love this photo!!!



## Dinosaurgirl (Apr 26, 2011)

Delilah's new sleeping bag!!!!! =)


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Awwwwe! She looks so cozy!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Awww...look at the grumpy face! What a sweetie!


----------



## Dinosaurgirl (Apr 26, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Look at the mask! Look at that face! Hmmmmmm..... a hedgienapping is inevitable. It's your own fault; you keep showing these adorable pictures!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Awww.....so cute! You have an adorable little hedgie!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol I love it  That is seriously beyond adorable


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Awww what an adorable little face!!! Such a cutie!


----------



## Dinosaurgirl (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you all!! I was sooo proud of this picture when it was taken, haha I just HAD to share it! :mrgreen:


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

I love that face! I love how she looks all mad.   :lol: :lol:


----------

